# practice fiberglass box



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

I decided to make a fiberglass box today. I bought some cheap Lighning Audio 6.5's a couple of months ago to put in my doors. But the only good place to put them, the motor for my power windows is in the way. They have been sitting in my room since. For as long as I have had my car I have only had 2 5X7's in the back and a 3X10 in the front and recently the 3X10 blew. So I need some type of mids and highs up front. Especially when I get my subs. So here is how far I have gotten today.

Here are the rings I cut out and the base for the box. Oh yeah it will be going on the hump between the front seats under the dash.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

You can see the base better in this pic.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

Here I set up the rings on some dowels and hot glued them into place.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

another of the skeleton.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

Here it is with the fleece stretched over it.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

Another with the fleece.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

I am going to go get a couple brushes at the dollar tree after dinner and then I am going to put a coat of resin on it. I dont think I will put any layers of fiberglass though, since it doesnt have to be air tight or really strong. I will post more pics tonight.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

I just got done putting on the resin. Here is a pic.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

Another view.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks cool man. When i did my kickpanels the *dowel/hotglue* method didn't work to well (fell apart when i wrapped it with fleece)

oh, and instead of brushing the resin on...just pour it on and let it soak in...


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

Feedback? Someone has to have some opinion.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lukedogg_@Aug 12 2004, 05:49 PM
> *Feedback? Someone has to have some opinion.
> [snapback]2128969[/snapback]​*


lmao ^^


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Looks good! More progress pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## slammedbluwagon (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks good. Anymore progress pics?


----------



## LV70DUCE (Aug 11, 2004)

looks good u just gave me sum pointers on my own box thanks pimp :biggrin:


----------



## LV70DUCE (Aug 11, 2004)

what kind of resign did u use where could i find it? thanks


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

looks good


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

so far so good.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

sorry I havent posted more pics. The box is done and I will post more pics soon. I dont know if anyone has been hearing about hurrucane Charley but it went right over my house and we lost power and cable and it just came back on tonight. Luckly there wasnt any damage to my house or lolo. We had 80 mph sustained winds and 100mph gusts. There are a bunch of trees and branches down in our yard but there was no damage.

And for 1ofakind, Mine didnt hold at first either. I drilled holes and glued it in and it worked fine.

The resin I used is made by bondo and I got it at Home depot for like 10 bucks or somthing. Thanks for the feedback and I will post more pics soon.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lukedogg_@Aug 18 2004, 08:58 PM
> * And for 1ofakind, Mine didnt hold at first either. I drilled holes and glued it in and it worked fine.
> [snapback]2147391[/snapback]​*


yea, i ended up putting the rods back in place, and "gluing" them in with resin...they held but next time i think i'll use plumbers strapping, it'll be easier to aim them that way to (kickpanels)


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

here is a pic of the box with a little sanding done.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

another


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

i put on a layer of bondo and sanded it down.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

another


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

here is a pic with the speakers in.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

i put another layer of bondo, sanded it and here is a pic of the box primered.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

another


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

painted


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

I didnt feel like doing another layer of bondo because you cant see the back of the box in my car and I had already put in about 2 of sanding. I looks good in my car too. But those speakers sucked so I got rid of them them and will be getting some good ones soon.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

should have made another set of rings and flush mounted the speakers...other then that i think you followed the right steps.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 20 2004, 08:37 PM
> *should have made another set of rings and flush mounted the speakers...other then that i think you followed the right steps.
> [snapback]2154438[/snapback]​*


I would have but the space is really tight. And I only did it to get some sound in the front of my car.


----------



## slammedbluwagon (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks pretty good. Nice.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

got my infinity Kappa speakers today. here they are in the box.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

here is a close up of the emblem


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

here they are in my car. They sound awesome!!!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

you just gave me the idea of puttin some speakers in the same place as you. but how are they held in place?


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

I was gonna put in some wood pieces that kind of hugged the side of the hump, but My garage is full of crap since were have been hit by 2 hurricaness in 3 weeks so I couldnt get to the saw. It is just kind of wedged uner the dash. It is not going anywhere. 

Go for it. Make one like this. It helps the sound a lot. Be fore I had my stereo volume on about 40 and now it is on like 24 and it hurts my head.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i never thought of putting speakers right there, but it sure looks like it would sound good. did you just pretty much eyeball the angle that they are pointing at?


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Sep 10 2004, 03:21 PM
> *i never thought of putting speakers right there, but it sure looks like it would sound good. did you just pretty much eyeball the angle that they are pointing at?
> [snapback]2207306[/snapback]​*


yeah and I tested it before I put on the fleece. I just stuck it in there And saw that it was pointing at my head and it turned out great. I love them. and they look pretty cool in there too.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

cool, im gonna try it, just ordered some speakers, but it will take a week for them to get here. i wish i knew all the measurements so i could get a head start on the box.


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS (Feb 18, 2003)

yo im a little late for an opion but the best way to do this is to use speaker grill cloth cause it gives a much smoother surface after u glassed it, u always want to brust on the resin not pour it on, u always want to reinforce it from behind with some mat and resin not touching the outside and wreaking the nice surface from the grill cloth, then u sand the surface with 80 grit sand paper then a couple of coats of high build primer and ur set, much easyer this way man, oh ya and put some air dry in with the resin u can buy it were u get ur resin at and it makes it easyer to sand, cause u know that resisn doesnt really dry ever. hope u read this and it helps out.


----------



## 92LOWTOY (Nov 10, 2002)

looks good keep up the good work


----------



## CRAZYKLOWN (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i'm thinkin of doin this also, waht car did these go in?


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

lukedogg good luck with your car and speakers homie.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

cuttn thru, they are in my 1976 Chrysler Cordoba.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

cool, i was thinkin, wouldn't they sound kinda funny, since only the "left" will be facing the driver? you won't really hear the right?


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

you can still hear it, and I still have the rear speakers. It is kind of the same thing with door speakers. You can barely hear the one next to your leg but you can hear the one on the passenger side fine. It sounds good, and most songs dont have a lot of stuff that switches from side to side or only plays certain instuments on a certain side. Even if the tracks are like that, it is not for the whole song. So for the most part on the music that i listen to, the same thing is coming out of both speakers.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

alright cool, thanks alot man


----------

